# How Do you cork a spin?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This was addressed a while back, some good info in the posts below...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/22426-corking-backside-540s.html


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 1
Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 2


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks! i gotta try them next season


----------

